# New here, from Ventura County, Ca.



## Calhoun (Jun 14, 2006)

Just a post to say Hello. Hello!
I am taking combat TaeKwonDo and Hapkido.
I am 46 yr and love the workout,
I use to be a green belt in TKD about 11 yrs ago.
My school is what I consider a really good school, we are not a black belt factory! Which is probably why I am still a Yellow belt! haha..
Looking forwarded to visiting this site often!
Later


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kreth (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MJS (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Gemini (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Calhoun!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 15, 2006)

Good to have you here  Enjoy the Board~!!

~Tess


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT Calhoun  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, calhoun!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Calhoun!


----------



## matt.m (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Lisa (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome Calhoun!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome, I am also 49, great age isn't it


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MT!


----------



## Calhoun (Sep 10, 2006)

Just a update to post.]
I do not have access to this site very often.
Will keep in touch at least once a month.
Still doing combat TKD and Hapkido, Purple belt TKD still Yellow in Hapkido
my forms are Taegue1 and 2 palgwe 1 and 2 and the basic form we do as white belt.
Lots of memory and seems before balck belt (whenever that may come! I'll be 49 yr old) will be 21 forms total and a few exra things! Lookinf forward to learning them all but more than that they are a workoput themselves I may just quit my gym membership and just do my forms all the time!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi  Monterey, CA here. Welcome!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## taichiventura (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm in Ventura too!


----------

